# Can not upgrade 7.1 to 7.2



## Darth_Vader (May 4, 2009)

# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.

Why?


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 4, 2009)

# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.


----------



## pablo (May 4, 2009)

May be server overload? Have you try more times? With another update server.


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 4, 2009)

# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE -s update3.freebsd.org
Looking up update3.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update3.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 4, 2009)

Where I can get a list of update servers?


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

Just relax and try again latter. Everyone is on update frenzy and as consequence the server list is overtaxed probably.

Happen on 7.0 to 7.1 so it's expected that the same situation can re-occur. I guess it just shows that more and more people are using freebsd-update instead of csup.


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 4, 2009)

Thnx. I will try later


----------



## vivek (May 4, 2009)

Darth_Vader said:
			
		

> Where I can get a list of update servers?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

vivek pointed you to another upgrade method. Basically to upgrade between FreeBSD release you can upgrade via sysinstall with a DVD/CD from the new version, use freebsd-update or use the csup utility.

freebsd-update is simple and fast though it can be pain to use the days following a release.

csup works allways like a charm, however it involves pulling FreeBSD's source tree and compiling world and kernel. Which makes it a somewhat lengthly method.

As for the sysinstall I don't have any experience with it. However with both freebsd-update and csup available it often takes a back seat on people's prefered upgrade method.

If you haven't read the Handbook's Chapter 24 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD before do it as it explains everything in a very clean way.


----------



## vivek (May 4, 2009)

Also, freebsd-update will not work with custom kernel configurations. Make sure you have a full backup before upgrading the system. 

Good luck!


----------



## aspoon (May 4, 2009)

> The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
> FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE: /etc/crontab
> Does this look reasonable (y/n)?
> 
> ...



I tried freebsd-update from 7.1-RELEASE-p4 to 7.2-RELEASE, and the above is scaring me.  Is that NORMAL?  I can't find anything related elsewhere.


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

The release announcement does warn that the user may be asked to help by merging some configuration files or by confirming that the automatically performed merging was done correctly.

As will all upgrades backup your personal files and system configuration files.

I do agree that those messages do look scary.

Did you run `# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE`?


----------



## aspoon (May 4, 2009)

That, I did.  (freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE)

Giving it another go now to see if it's just as scary.


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

Can you post the output of `% uname -a`?


----------



## aspoon (May 5, 2009)

> FreeBSD HOSTNAME 7.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Mar 22 12:35:36 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


It looks fine the 2nd time 'round.  Maybe I caught the mirror at the wrong time? 

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 5, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Also, freebsd-update will not work with custom kernel configurations. Make sure you have a full backup before upgrading the system.



# uname -imr
7.1-RELEASE i386 GENERIC


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 5, 2009)

# freebsd-update -v debug fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org...
latest.ssl                                    100% of  512  B 5283  Bps
done.
Fetching metadata index...
607756b781a8a35b59f6d09a9ed789edccba4c2ffb6b1f100% of  225  B 2322  Bps
done.
Fetching 2 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update.FreeBSD.org 7.1-RELEASE/i386/m/3f884d11c9fcd27923da5c07f5c2fa5767ba85a31c93b045da5d3368f2322141.gz 7.1-RELEASE/i386/m/6af224a8cc3e4c5dcbd2a0a38629c2585c2d5041347e37809439ed483fd4a5d0.gz
phttpget: host = mylogin, port = mypass@myproxyroxyport: servname not supported for ai_socktype
failed.

I can't upgrade over http-proxy? 

ISA Server


----------



## Darth_Vader (May 5, 2009)

phttpget don't working successful with HTTP_PROXY


----------

